# Saugeye stockings



## Morrowtucky Mike

Anyone have a link that shows where the ODNR are currently stocking saugeye? I’ve tried looking on their site but haven’t located it. Might be because I’m using the mobile site. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crappie&eyes

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Anyone have a link that shows where the ODNR are currently stocking saugeye? I’ve tried looking on their site but haven’t located it. Might be because I’m using the mobile site. Thanks in advance.


Mike, I know you posted this last month and excuse me if you have already heard this but I called Odnr and asked to talk to their fisheries biologist. He was very polite and explained how they determine quantities and all. He then sent me an email in pdf with the past stockings of saugeye for the entire state.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Crappie&eyes said:


> Mike, I know you posted this last month and excuse me if you have already heard this but I called Odnr and asked to talk to their fisheries biologist. He was very polite and explained how they determine quantities and all. He then sent me an email in pdf with the past stockings of saugeye for the entire state.


I’ve since done the same thing and got the info for the reservoirs that I fish.


----------



## BassSkipworths

I would be interested please!


----------



## fishing_marshall

Could you guys’d post the stocking info? Thanks


----------



## Crappie&eyes

fishing_marshall said:


> Could you guys’d post the stocking info? Thanks


----------



## Crappie&eyes

Hi
op this is what you are wanting. Good luck!


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Thanks C an E Very helpful Just too bad some dumbass filled our NW Ohio upgrounds with White Bass Chomp Chomp on those fry and fingerlings


----------



## Crappie&eyes

DeathFromAbove said:


> Thanks C an E Very helpful Just too bad some dumbass filled our NW Ohio upgrounds with White Bass Chomp Chomp on those fry and fingerlings


Yeah white bass should never been stocked in a upground reservoir because of reproductive rates. At least not until they aren’t a top predator.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Crappie&eyes said:


> Yeah white bass should never been stocked in a upground reservoir because of reproductive rates. At least not until they aren’t a top predator.


White bass are a native fish in Ohio. Saugeye aren’t so that would be a hard argument to win. Native fish will and should always come before non-native fish in my opinion. Crappie could also destroy a pod of saugeye fingerlings.


----------



## saugmon

Thanks for the info crappie&eyes!!!


----------



## Randall

YES....very good info, Thanks!


----------



## c. j. stone

Atwood, Leesville, Tappan, and Salt Fork are a reasonable drive from me in Hartville for a day of fishing. The saugeye are one species I've never targeted(or caught that I know of)! I will give them some attention in the near future.(Does anyone ice fish for them)??


----------



## Tim614

thank!!


----------



## Hatchetman

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> White bass are a native fish in Ohio. Saugeye aren’t so that would be a hard argument to win. Native fish will and should always come before non-native fish in my opinion. Crappie could also destroy a pod of saugeye fingerlings.


I think he may be referring to someone bucket stocking the upground res. ODNR never stocked Piedmont, Clendenning, Tappan, or Atwood either but the bucket boys did....


----------

